# Few pics from last week....



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Managed a few fish....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Wade. Congrats !!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That's living right there!


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Managed a few fish....


 sweet


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks good! I wonder if the water is too blue this year! ha ha!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

These were all pulled of my GoPro. I wish I hadn't flubbed up and missed the video of a good double on wahoo.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice job Wade:thumbsup:


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job Fellas!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job Wade! Why you so far away from that toothy critter??


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> Nice job Wade! Why you so far away from that toothy critter??


I wants to keep my toes.......


----------



## Doodle Bug (May 24, 2013)

Great job Wade.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Beautiful Cockpit*

That is one pretty cockpit with a full bag of fish!! Looks like a fishing machine. What kind of boat is it?

Bob


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

nice pics Wade. gopro never does justice to the size of the fish either.


----------

